# Grady sunk at Navy Point!!!



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Responed to emergency this morning @ Navy Point for a boating accident, got there and someone had left there Grady White in the water and it looks like either a Thru-hull failed or leaked and it sunk tied to the dock. No crew to be found, so to whoever this vessel belongs to, I wish you luck.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Gosh, that's awful! What kind of engine (s) on it?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Someone probably launched it and went to get Ice or supplies and forgot the drain plug. Damn shame that's why I leave mine in and rely on the automatic pump when in the yard.
Although one time it stuck and killed the battery.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Crazy...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hope they have insurance.....


----------



## Cub Tub (Jan 30, 2008)

He might have wanted out of his payment!:thumbdown:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow that sucks.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Any photos??


----------



## Levimcphaul (Apr 26, 2012)

New to the forum, well I've always looked and read but never posted. But I live right across the bridge so i watched the whole thing. When seatow showed up i walked over to get some pictures. Guys truck couldn't pull it out the night before so left it till this morning, no slack in the lines tying it off, no plug in the boat and the only bilge failed. has twin yamaha 130s on it both sat submerged overnight. Common sense isn't so common I guess


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Feelin lucky. Lol


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Feelin Lucky II....i guess this isn't the fist time this has happened...


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder what happened to Feelin Lucky I, kinda like naming a boat the Unsinkable II.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Ouch. That makes my stomach ache.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Naming your boat that is a setup for failure. I'm guessing the fact that no slack in the ropes contributed to it sinking also, due to the boat being sideways tied on the dock.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought grady's had level flotation? Didnt think they would sink


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Feelin Lucky II....i guess this isn't the fist time this has happened...


 

"no slack in the lines tying it off, *no plug in the boat* and the only bilge failed"
I don't know, ya think?

I thought the CG would be more concerned about the potential fuel slick.

*FIRST POST, by Levi with pics and a good story. Bravo and A+ buddy. Welcome to the Forum........*


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

That sucks glad its not mine though


----------



## Levimcphaul (Apr 26, 2012)

His original story was the tide must have went out and with no slack in the lines it hit bottom and rolled over, then when the tide came in it filled up. Till the seatow truck pulled it out and everyone standing there looked and saw no plug. There were two plugs sittinh in a cup holder on the console.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Levimcphaul said:


> His original story was the tide must have went out and with no slack in the lines it hit bottom and rolled over, then when the tide came in it filled up. Till the seatow truck pulled it out and everyone standing there looked and saw no plug. There were two plugs sittinh in a cup holder on the console.


Wow what an idiot.you can't hide the fact their wasn't a drain plug


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Don't rag on him too much. This has happened to many of people including me..!

I had an inboard boat in the early 70's when I was 20 years old. I launched it without putting the plug in. It was my first boat and hasn't happened since. It was at the ramp so no problem pulling it back out and putting the plug in.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Don't rag on him too much. This has happened to many of people including me..!
> 
> I had an inboard boat in the early 70's when I was 20 years old. I launched it without putting the plug in. It was my first boat and hasn't happened since. It was at the ramp so no problem pulling it back out and putting the plug in.


Yep. It sucks for him, and I'm sure there are plenty of us on here that have forgotten the plugs. I never have forgotten to put them in, but I did forget to take them out once.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Levimcphaul said:


> His original story was the tide must have went out and with no slack in the lines it hit bottom and rolled over, then when the tide came in it filled up. Till the seatow truck pulled it out and everyone standing there looked and saw no plug. There were two plugs sittinh in a cup holder on the console.


Is that the equivalent of "Jewish Lightning" on the water? 
There is no way the insurance company will pay that claim. At least I don't think there is. This might be the first ever Grady that rolled over and sucked up a bunch of water at -0- knots......... What a terrible waste of a great rig. You know, that boat might have been 1/2 full when he docked it, thus the truck not being able to haul it. Dunno.........

Somebody more skilled than I could probably do a search and see if this boat was up for sale in recent months. Might have owed more on it than the market value.... Not implying, just thinking out loud....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a shame, some of you are pretty darn critical. There are 2 types of boat owners, those who have made errors, and those that will…. Those that will, just have not done it yet......


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Levimcphaul said:


> His original story was the tide must have went out and with no slack in the lines it hit bottom and rolled over, then when the tide came in it filled up. Till the seatow truck pulled it out and everyone standing there looked and saw no plug. There were two plugs sittinh in a cup holder on the console.


Tide went out?
Enough to roll over?
Really, at Navy Point?


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, I feel bad for the owner. But for the Grace of God, go I.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I've put my boat in the water before without the plug. Didn't take long to realize it either. Pump started pumping water and couldn't keep up. 

STORY

Backed the boat up at SC and boat was still on the trailer. LUCK be with me, on of the guys asked me is that suppose to be pumping water. I said most likely just from the tilt. As I get out and walk to the boat its still pumping. I asked if anyone put the plug in and they all said no. Reeled the boat back up and pulled it out just to check. Sure enough no plug. Jumped up and checked it out and was about a foot deep in just 1 minute being in the water with a pump going. 

NOW... This guy put his boat in the water and tied it off and the pump was not working. I would think that it would sink in less then 5 minutes. HAS to be more to the story then just left the plug out. 

Hate to hear it about a Grady. NO WAY could a tide do that, not here in P'cola.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

How do you have the plugs out if you couldn't pull it outta the water in the first place...... Guess they took them out on the ramp and then put it back in the water, assuming they had used the boat yeasterday.
When I was a lowly SI left the plug outta a CG 16' Boston Whaler at a public launch ramp in 1975... They do fill up with water and batteries go under water but they float level!!...new battery and fresh water wash down and we were back on the road, with the pluig in!! Havent forgot a plug since...kinda like getting underway with the shore power cable hooked up...You only do it once!!

Billd


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There isn't 5 bilge pumps that can pump out ONE drain hole under pressure.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just glad nobody is hurt. 
I have screwed up a couple of times concerning plugs, but I have yet to sink one. Was always able to jump in and insert ( twice, lolololol ) or get it back on the trailer before any damage. Hope the situation works out for the best.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

There are two types of boaters out there. Those that have left their drain plug out and those that will.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> There are two types of boaters out there. Those that have left their drain plug out and those that will.


 
ROGER; been there, done that, once. Every since, have always secured the plug. :thumbsup: 
Not a fun time otherwise. :whistling:
Hope the owner can salvage his boat, motors, etc.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*noooo*



Gamefish27 said:


> Feelin lucky. Lol


 
Not lol.........Maybe ironic.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

can always get the plugs with the balls in them that are auto seal drain plugs.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

wow, sure are a lot of experts on here that never make a mistake. Especially the 17 year old kid that called the guy an idiot. How much experience do you have with boats chicon? I know the guy personally and i doubt there's a "conspiracy" here. Guess ill call him in the morning and find out what happened. Don't know why he was at Navy Point though since he keeps it parked at sherman.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

BigSlick said:


> wow, sure are a lot of experts on here that never make a mistake. Especially the 17 year old kid that called the guy an idiot. How much experience do you have with boats chicon? I know the guy personally and i doubt there's a "conspiracy" here. Guess ill call him in the morning and find out what happened. Don't know why he was at Navy Point though since he keeps it parked at sherman.


I actually have a decent amount of experience with boats thank you very much.I've never sunk a boat before either.I make sure to put my drain plug in every time so this doesn't happen.

The guy should of admitted he made a mistake instead of blaming it on the tide.its pretty obvious it wasn't the tide when there is no drain plug and our tides here aren't that substantial.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

chicon monster said:


> I've never sunk a boat before either.


Famous last words... Give it time, grasshopper.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> There are two types of boaters out there. Those that have left their drain plug out and those that will.


Oh yes. I have and I thought I would not get the boat on the trailer fast enough so I did not winch strap it down and on a step ramp as my buddy was pulling me out the boat slid off the wet trailer till it bottomed on the prop and stern. Wow. No damage, to boat but my pride was shot. It happens.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Bill Braskey said:


> Famous last words... Give it time, grasshopper.


Don't want to speak anything into existence so ive yet to sink a boat and I hope it never happens to me or anyone.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry, my mistake chicon. Im sure you have crazy experience in ALL your years of owning boats.:notworthy: The "story" comes second hand, so unless you heard it from the horses mouth I suggest you keep your quick judgement to yourself.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> I actually have a decent amount of experience with boats thank you very much.I've never sunk a boat before either.I make sure to put my drain plug in every time so this doesn't happen.


Experience is knowing when not to call people idiots when they make a mistake, because the day you do something stupid - it will be paid back to you with interest!

So what happens now to this boat? New to this stuff, but looking to be afloat in the next couple of years. Damned if I'm going to live in this bit of the world and just look at the water.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chicon monster said:


> I actually have a decent amount of experience with boats thank you very much.I've never sunk a boat before either.I make sure to put my drain plug in every time so this doesn't happen.
> 
> The guy should of admitted he made a mistake instead of blaming it on the tide.its pretty obvious it wasn't the tide when there is no drain plug and our tides here aren't that substantial.



Man I hope I wasn't a quarter of the arrogant jackass that you are making yourself out to be. Have a little respect for those you don't know. As stated above you have NO CLUE what the real story is. Geeeezz


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Bought a new Tracker in "08", took it out once by myself. Next time my wife was with me. We were launching in the atchafalaya basin in Henderson La. As we pulled up to the ramp I handed my wife the plug and told her don't let me forget these. Got the boat in the water and off we went a few hundreds yard out. It didn't take long to realize I had a big problem. Back end of the boat was about half under. Oh crap, I forgot the plugs, where are the plugs I gave you? And she had them right there in her bag. I assumed when I gave them to her she knew what I meant when I said don't let me forget these. Haha, wrong!! Ended up getting in the water and putting em in. Slowly made it back to the dock and managed to get it on the trailer enough to drain it. 

I've haven't forgot them again!! Neither has she!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

chicon monster said:


> I actually have a decent amount of experience with boats thank you very much.I've never sunk a boat before either.I make sure to put my drain plug in every time so this doesn't happen.
> 
> The guy should of admitted he made a mistake instead of blaming it on the tide.its pretty obvious it wasn't the tide when there is no drain plug and our tides here aren't that substantial.


NEVER SAY NEVER!

I was always told, if you ever cone across someone that knows everything or doesn't make mistake, STAY away from him.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I've forgotten to put the plugs in but fortunately my boat is unsinkable and it took on water, but floated.

I'll never forget the time my Dad and I had to ride up to Lake Eufala one January day after a big storm had beaten our fishing boat up against the dock until it broke through the fiberglass and sunk. 

If you think you're a smart guy, keep fooling with a boat long enough and you will prove yourself a fool many times over. What happened to the Boat Launch thread that went on about 10 pages about stupid stuff we've all done while launching a boat? It happens. 

It is a real shame for the guy who not only just damaged his favorite toy, but probably feels like a big dummy right now, without needing any of us to point it out for him.

Karma can be a bitch guys. I don't see anything laughable about someone sinking their boat.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Im glad nobody was hurt and all that was lost can be replaced. That bieng said... this would be the perfect excuse to update everything in the boat and repower with 4 strokes.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Other than the engine needing to be immediately torn down, cleaned, and possibly hone the cylinder walls if any signs of rust. I do not see why this boat is ruined? From the pictures, it looks to have an (electronics box??), and the helm looked to be out of the water. Am I missing something (was the vessel sunk deeper, and these shots were taken as the salvage operation progressed?)


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably better off just hosing the motors off getting any water out and running them as soon as possible. Should be ready to chase some electrical issues down soon though.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Starlifter said:


> Other than the engine needing to be immediately torn down, cleaned, and possibly hone the cylinder walls if any signs of rust. I do not see why this boat is ruined? From the pictures, it looks to have an (electronics box??), and the helm looked to be out of the water. Am I missing something (was the vessel sunk deeper, and these shots were taken as the salvage operation progressed?)


I wasnt saying the boat was ruined, I was just saying that "I" would use the salvage to "convince" my wife I needed new stuff 
Im sure he pickled the motors as soon as he could so he could try to save them... I hope he did anyway!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

guam_bomb80,

I was not directing my comment your way; after looking at the pictures, I was just throwing in my two cents.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

I just don't understand this guy. It's obvious he was trying to sink the boat. I have never forgot to put the plug in my boat and remembered it when I was in the middle the channel in the sound on a cold day. And I have certainly never put my boat in the water and had to swim to catch it in 30 degree weather because I completely unhooked the lines before backing down. I am sure nobody does anything like this because we are all liars or anal to the nth degree. Life lesson for sure but don't hang the guy until you know his story. I can think of many ways to get rid of a boat that don't involve tying it to a pier with the plug out.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

OK here is the part I cant figure out. One of the posts said the guy could not get the boat out of the water with his truck so he left it overnight. I take this to mean that the boat had been in the water and was not just put in. If the boat had been in the water for any substantial period of time and IF he did not put in the plugs, he would have to have known it was taking on water. It's possible that the boat owner did everything right, other than leaving the boat, and someone else pulled the plugs after he left. Thugs, punks or just kids???


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

BigSlick said:


> Sorry, my mistake chicon. Im sure you have crazy experience in ALL your years of owning boats.:notworthy: The "story" comes second hand, so unless you heard it from the horses mouth I suggest you keep your quick judgement to yourself.


Ok I shouldn't of. ncalled him an idiot but why are you getting so offended by what I said about someone elses mistake.

Btw.I have personally owned a boat for 3 and a half years and have yet to leave the plug out so for how old I am I have a decent amount of time owning boats. I worked hard to buy them and no it wasn't given to me and know im going to mentally check everything off so my hard earned money doesn't sink .


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

PurpleNGold said:


> NEVER SAY NEVER!
> 
> I was always told, if you ever cone across someone that knows everything or doesn't make mistake, STAY away from him.


I make lots of mistakes but when it comes to my boat I make sure to do everything right so my hard earned money doesn't sink.I have a mental checklist I go through because my boat is pretty much my life.I know I will make mistakes with my boat but a drain plug is an easy thong to remember to put in.


----------



## braceyourself (Oct 8, 2007)

I am going to write a book called: "How to dumb stuff in and around a boat"
Chapter 1: How to run a ground
Chapter 2: How to kill a battery that leads to a near death experience
Chapter 3: How to lose an anchor
Chapter 4: How to kill a windlass 
Chapter 5: How to kill a boat lift (guest written by my brother)
Chapter 6: "Uh-Oh, that looks like the coast guard coming this way"


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

oh my. Now I feel like the bad guy. You've had a boat for 3 whole years? Well damn you should be commanding your own fleet by now with all your vast knowledge and mental checklists. All jokes aside, the bottom line is everybody makes mistakes ( yes, even people with fool proof mental checklists). I know the guy so basically you called a friend of mine an idiot. He wasn't trying to "make up" a story about why it sunk or deny not putting in the plug, he was just trying to guess what went wrong. Haven't gotten a hold of him yet to hear his side of the story, but I know I wouldn't go bashing a guy on a forum without knowing the whole story.


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Levimcphaul said:


> New to the forum, well I've always looked and read but never posted. But I live right across the bridge so i watched the whole thing. When seatow showed up i walked over to get some pictures. Guys truck couldn't pull it out the night before so left it till this morning, no slack in the lines tying it off, no plug in the boat and the only bilge failed. has twin yamaha 130s on it both sat submerged overnight. Common sense isn't so common I guess


What a nice boat.....can't believe somebody would have given up so quickly in trying to save it.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

BigSlick said:


> oh my. Now I feel like the bad guy. You've had a boat for 3 whole years? Well damn you should be commanding your own fleet by now with all your vast knowledge and mental checklists. All jokes aside, the bottom line is everybody makes mistakes ( yes, even people with fool proof mental checklists). I know the guy so basically you called a friend of mine an idiot. He wasn't trying to "make up" a story about why it sunk or deny not putting in the plug, he was just trying to guess what went wrong. Haven't gotten a hold of him yet to hear his side of the story, but I know I wouldn't go bashing a guy on a forum without knowing the whole story.


 okay.tell him im sorry i called him an idiot.and that not being sarcastic.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Any update??


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Oops, forgot to update. All he told me in texts was he was trying to pull it out late at night 1030 pm and there was so much sand on the ramp he just kept slipping. (I haven't used that launch so I wouldn't know). So he decided to leave it overnight and get it in the morning when the tide was higher. Came back to a boat underwater. He used it the whole afternoon before so I don't know if he never put the plug in or it came out somehow. (I myself have had a loose plug that wouldn't tighten come out on the way offshore, had a spare in the live well). Mechanics are trying to save the motors right now. Boats paid off with no insurance so sorry to disappoint the conspiracy theorist.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

When sea tow asked him what happened, he had no clue because everything was fine the day before so his first guess was the tides. Old age must be getting to him.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if it was left there overnight, is there a chance that someone was swimming there and thought it would be funny to remove the guys plug? strange, since it was good to go the day before, and now the guy has a destroyed boat. just thinking.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

There isnt too many people that swim there so I don't think smowine would pull th plug. Im pretty sure there is no swimming there because of pollution anyways.I really hope someone wouldn't pull someones plug and sink someones boat to be funny.

Btw can't you soak the engines in diesel to clean the salt out.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Does not take much to put any boat on the bottom:

Had an old SportCraft WAC sink at the dock behind the house one night during a freak storm. 
Lightning hit the VHF antenna, blew out the tops on both batteries, and the 7 inches of rain overcome the deck scuppers and no bilge pumps. Sick feeling the next morning looking at only the hardtop poking out of the water, all of the boats content's floating down the canal. No insurance either. 
Bagged the boat up and got it floating again. Little if any water in the fuel tank, and don't no why. Cleaned the carbs on the outboard, minor electrical work, and it was back on the water again after a good freshwater wash down. Ran it the next week, and another 8 plus years. 

Never would of thought the rough seas it brought me safely home in, it would sink at the dock.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Mental checklists are good. Written checklists are better. Yet there are pilots with written checklists that have landed gear up, with TWO pilots in the cockpit that "challenge and reply" to "Landing Gear"...

NEVER say never.


I'm still in the "have not" category.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=5McECUtM8fw



The constant "BEEP" that you hear is the "Gear NOT Down" warning, you get when you descend below a specific altitude with the gear not down.

Jim

Q. How does a Marine know he has landed gear up?

A. It takes full afterburner to taxi to the ramp.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

It'd be a sick joke if that did happen. Boats definitely ain't cheap to have work done. I just got the lil boat back, 90 bucks for an oil change. Big boats in the shop with a bad foot. Lucky I had a spare foot from the old motor. Realtor we've met a couple times at Sherman but not formally. I mostly drool everytime I see the fat Jax. Nice boat.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Someone had a comment about common sense and it got me thinking about all the close calls I have had with my boat. Second time out in it it felt very heavy when taking off like it was bigged down and after being on the water about 30 minutes I realized what the running water sound was. My bilge was running non-stop. Finally looked down in a cupholder and there were my plugs! Had to jump in the water and put them in. Luckily Blue Waves don't sink (or sink fast anyway). 

First time I took it to the salt was on vacation in Panama City Beach and as I tied it up to our condos dock a nice gentleman explained to me about leaving slack in the lines due to the tides. Don't have to worry about that in lakes so I was greatful for the tip. 

Same trip I had a bunch of live bait left so I left the livewell recirculator running until the evening outing. Went out there and there was a foot of water in the boat. Had no clue what happened until the same guy told me that he saw that the drain was plugged by a cigar minnow and the livewell was over flowing. Luckily he was there to turn in off. 

Anyways, good luck to the guy. Chit happens.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

Just gotta learn from it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

AAR said:


> I've forgotten to put the plugs in but fortunately my boat is unsinkable and it took on water, but floated.
> 
> I'll never forget the time my Dad and I had to ride up to Lake Eufala one January day after a big storm had beaten our fishing boat up against the dock until it broke through the fiberglass and sunk.
> 
> ...


This is spot on. Have some sympathy. Everybody here has done stupid things or gotten in trouble on the water. If you own a boat it is only a matter of time....


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

No matter the cause, I do feel sympathy for the guy. I have made some bad calls both on and off the water but I hopefully have learned through the school of hard knocks. "To err is human . . ." .


----------

